# Rheinischer Fischereiverband kritisiert DAFV bez. Dorschmanagement und Angelverbote



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar








*Rheinischer Fischereiverband kritisiert DAFV bez. Dorschmanagement und Angelverbote ​*Ein erstaunter Kommentar

Mein lieber Schwan, möchte ich mal sagen.

Während auf der Jubel- und Abnickveranstaltung Hauptversammlung DAFV kaum Kritik kam - und wenn, dann nur im internen Kreise wie im VA (wir berichteten) - platzt hier scheinbar doch dem einen oder anderen Funktionär des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes nun doch der Kragen.

Und ich muss dem Kommentar unter der Rubrik "nachgehakt" der Infozeitschrift des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes auch noch vollumfänglich recht geben:
http://www.rhfv.de/uploads/media/RhFV-Info_2016-4_web.pdf

Auf Seite 27 findet sich da nämlich folgendes Statement:



			
				Info Rheinischer Fischereiverband schrieb:
			
		

> Auf  Bundesebene  -  Thema  Dorsch  -  hat  die  Präsidentin  des  DAFV  leider bereits zu Beginn der Gesprächen den Fehler gemacht, dass sie der Politik ein Angebot gemacht hat.
> 
> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, so funktioniert Lobbyarbeit nicht:
> Angebote oder einschränkende Vorschläge werden erst dann gemacht, wenn die Gegenseite auf die Argumente nicht eingeht!
> ...



Man kann und muss als Angler sowohl der Analyse wie der Forderung zustimmen.

Ob es da plötzlich Hirn und Anglerfreundlichkeit geregnet hat in den Funktionärsriegen des Rheinischen Anglerverbandes?????

Oder ob da ein betroffener Meeresangler (12% der Kutterangler auf der Ostsee sind ja immerhin Nordrheinwestfalen) geschrieben hat??

Oder ob das nur einmal mehr eine neue Volte des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes ist (die schon mehrfach Kritik am DAFV übten, kündigten, das wieder zurücknahmen etc., dann für das Referentenpöstchen ihres Präsidenten beim DAFV scheinbar eher wieder auf abnicken geschaltet hat)?

Ob die jetzige Kritik dann auch wieder einkassiert werden wird?

Oder ob da nun tatsächlich ein paar richtige Angler unter den Funktionären der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im Landesverband aufgetaucht sind??

Oder ist das wie in der Vergangenheit nur ein kurzes Aufflackern der Vernunft (auch der jetzige Präsi Rainer Gube übte ja schon mal harte Kritik am DAFV; bevor er sein Pöstchen als Referent im DAFV  bekam und man dann bezüglich Kritik am DAFV nix mehr von ihm hörte öffentlich)..????

Wir werden das mit Spannung weiter beobachten, wie sich das im Rheinischen Fischereiverband entwickeln wird.

Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Vom lesenswerten Bericht zur DAFV-HV (Seite 10) ist folgender Satz noch interessant, denn wenn man Frau Dr. und Konsorten hört, ist ja alles bestens:


			
				 Info Rheinischer Fischereiverband  schrieb:
			
		

> Beides kann aber nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass der Bundesverband im Jahr 2017 erst einmal um 100.000 Mitglieder auf dann nur noch knapp über 500.000 Mitglieder schrumpfen wird. Damit hat der DAFV seit der Verschmelzung im Jahr 2013 ca. 400.000 Mitglieder verloren



Alleine, dass sich jemand unter den Vasallen- und Abnickverbänden traut, das mal anzusprechen!!!

Da wirds dann auch wieder verständlich, wenn man das so liest (pure Verzweiflung beim DAFV?):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322709


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband kritisiert DAFV bez. Dorschmanagement und Angelverbo*

Moinsens !

Erstaunt bin ich eher darüber, das man bei dieser Unzufriedenheit mit Präsidium und Präsine des DAVF nicht sofort wieder kündigt, man hätte ja ein ganzes Jahr Zeit, diese wieder zurück zu nehmen.
Vor der letzten Kündigung hat es im RhFV-Newsletter mal jemand auf den Punkt gebracht : "Im DAFV herrschen Zustände, das es der Sau graust!" 
Verbessert hat sich da nix, sondern ganz deutlich verschlechtert, von daher finde ich die jetzt gewählten Worte deutlich zu milde !!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband kritisiert DAFV bez. Dorschmanagement und Angelverbo*



> "Im DAFV herrschen Zustände, das es der Sau graust!"


Das war damals der jetzige Präsi Gube mit der Aussage "Sau grausen"... , das meinte ich damit:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder ist das wie in der Vergangenheit nur ein kurzes Aufflackern der Vernunft (auch der jetzige Präsi Rainer Gube übte ja schon mal harte Kritik am DAFV; bevor er sein Pöstchen als Referent im DAFV  bekam und man dann bezüglich Kritik am DAFV nix mehr von ihm hörte öffentlich)..????



Deswegen auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir werden das mit Spannung weiter beobachten, wie sich das im Rheinischen Fischereiverband entwickeln wird.



Man wird es sehen:
Endlich jetzt auch beim Rheinischen pro Angler und Angeln - oder wie bisher brav abnickend weiter pro DAFV....





PS:
Vereine aus NRW können laut Satzung des AVN auch zum Anglerverband Niedersachsen wechseln (die nehmen ach Vereine aus angrenzenden Bundesländern auf).

Ein richtiger Anglerverband, mehr als 90.000 Mitglieder, 4,50€  pro Vereinsmitglied und dafür gute Lobbyarbeit und raus ausm DAFV.......

Ihr könnt selber wählen in NRW....

Nur, um ein bisschen Leben rein zu bringen.....
:q:q:q


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband kritisiert DAFV bez. Dorschmanagement und Angelverbo*

@Thomas9904
Hab den Namen des Zitierten bewußt nicht genannt, um dir `ne Steilvorlage zu liefern......:q:q:q

Wie erwartet, sauber verwandelt !!! :m:m:m


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband kritisiert DAFV bez. Dorschmanagement und Angelverbo*

Du weisst, wie Du mich locken kannst ;-)))))


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband kritisiert DAFV bez. Dorschmanagement und Angelverbo*

Ich erinnere mich da an ein Gespräch vor reichlich fünf Wochen und muss konstatieren:
Das reicht noch nicht, das geht besser #h


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband kritisiert DAFV bez. Dorschmanagement und Angelverbo*

Die Rheinischen... viel Licht und Schatten.

Einerseits treten sie für Anglerrechte ein, sind immer wieder Opposition im DAFV gegen all den dort herrschenden Wahnsinn, bremsen unsere Westfalen & Lippe'ner auch so einigen unsinnigen Aktionen,
andererseits kriegen sie die entscheidenden Schritte, wie den Ausstieg aus dem unsäglichen Bundesverband nicht hin.

Man darf gespannt sein, wie sie sich bei der geplanten Palastrevolution gegen Häppchen-Käse positionieren.
Sie wieder wählen, 
den für Anglerrechte noch deutlich schlimmeren Gegenkandidaten unterstützen
oder endlich in die richtige Richtung marschieren und sich aus diesem anglerfeindlichen Sumpf lösen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband kritisiert DAFV bez. Dorschmanagement und Angelverbo*

ja, man kann gespannt sein ;-)


----------

